# 1.8T crankshaft guide



## bobqzzi (Sep 24, 2003)

1.8T crankshafts come in different flavors. This is an attempt to classify them.
The main and rod bearing sizes and flywheel bolt patterns are all the same.
To the best of my knowledge, this information is correct for US model cars
There are 2 main categories
*058 Old Style*- Came in the 058 external waterpump blocks only in longitudinal cars.(A4, Passat) These all have the “short”, small diameter snout. These cranks are all cast, and come with a _toothed_ 60-2 wheel
There are 2 versions
*Manual* – the difference being the spigot on flywheel end. These have a pilot bearing pressed into the bulbous spigot on the flywheel end.
*Automatic*- This has a much flatter protrusion on the flywheel end and no provision for a pilot bearing.

*06A New Style*- These came in all 06A blocks with internal waterpump, both longitudinal and transverse. (Some codes AWD, AWW, AWP, AMB, AMU, AWM) These all have the “long”, large diameter snout. These cranks are cast or forged depending on application, and come with a _windowed _60-2 wheel
There are 3 versions.
*Transverse manual/automatic*- These are all forged and have provision for a pilot bearing to be pressed into the bulbous spigot on the flywheel end, but no bearing is installed.
*Longitudinal manual*- These are all cast and have a pilot bearing pressed into the bulbous spigot on the flywheel end.
*Longitudinal automatic*- These are all cast and have a much flatter spigot on the flywheel end and no provision for a pilot bearing.

Application Notes:
058 and 06A cranks are not interchangeable- they must match the block.
*Transverse* applications can use any of the above listed cranks.
*Longitudinal manual *applications can use the transverse forged crank with the installation of a pilot bearing. They may also use the longitudinal automatic crank if an adapter is machined to accept the pilot bearing.
*Longitudinal automatic *applications can use the transverse forged crank, or longitudinal manual crank if the spigot on the flywheel is machined down to clear the torque converter.
Trigger wheels are physically interchangeable, but must match the sensor/block used.



_Modified by bobqzzi at 4:12 PM 12-30-2008_


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: 1.8T crankshaft guide (bobqzzi)*

What about the FAQ saying AWD, AWW are forged ? This is incorrect ?


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: 1.8T crankshaft guide (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_What about the FAQ saying AWD, AWW are forged ? This is incorrect ?


yes. the AWD/AWW are transverse.


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T crankshaft guide (mirror)*

Nice work Bob, added link to FAQ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: 1.8T crankshaft guide (mirror)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mirror* »_
yes. the AWD/AWW are transverse. 


duh..lol (blonde moment) 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif For great info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: 1.8T crankshaft guide (16plus4v)*

OK, so reading the above post....I have an AWW transverse automatic out of a 2001 GTI. I can change this over to a longitudinal manual with the installation of a pilot bearing, correct? No need to swap cranks? And it is forged or cast? The FAQ says both ( I think).
Thanks!


----------



## bobqzzi (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: 1.8T crankshaft guide (JohnBarleyCorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JohnBarleyCorn* »_OK, so reading the above post....I have an AWW transverse automatic out of a 2001 GTI. I can change this over to a longitudinal manual with the installation of a pilot bearing, correct? No need to swap cranks? And it is forged or cast? The FAQ says both ( I think).
Thanks!

You may use the crank in a manual longitudinal application with the addition of a pilot bearing. It is forged.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: 1.8T crankshaft guide (bobqzzi)*

Awesome. Thanks for the great info!


----------



## lwindram (Sep 28, 2009)

*Re: 1.8T crankshaft guide (bobqzzi)*

Very helpful. I am going to try installing a transverse manual engine (from an 02 gti) into a longitudinal manual car (99 passat) next week. Anything besides the pilot bearing I need to be aware of? Thanks


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T crankshaft guide (lwindram)*

I went from a tiptronic AEB longitudinal engine to a manual tranny. the pilot bearing isn't a direct install. My mechanic had to take the pilot bearing from a 6-cylinder crank and cut it down a bit. It seems to be working. My mech is Pat Blissett at Pro-Imports and his number is (301) 519-0908 in case your mech needs to call.


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: 1.8T crankshaft guide (bobqzzi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobqzzi* »_
*Longitudinal automatic*- These are all cast and have a much flatter spigot on the flywheel end and no provision for a pilot bearing.

_Modified by bobqzzi at 4:12 PM 12-30-2008_


that is what bob said from the beginning.......you have a longitudinal motor not a transverse


----------



## DukeTJ8 (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: 1.8T crankshaft guide (kamahao112)*

If I want to machine the spigot down on the flywheel on of a M/T crank to fit an auto transmission do I have to pull the whole crank or can I take the flywheel off? I am trying to put a manual transmission AMB motor in an automatic transmission vehicle. Thanks in advance.


_Modified by DukeTJ8 at 7:29 AM 11-9-2009_


----------



## bobqzzi (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: 1.8T crankshaft guide (DukeTJ8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DukeTJ8* »_If I want to machine the spigot down on the flywheel on of a M/T crank to fit an auto transmission do I have to pull the whole crank or can I take the flywheel off? I am trying to put a manual transmission AMB motor in an automatic transmission vehicle. Thanks in advance.

_Modified by DukeTJ8 at 7:29 AM 11-9-2009_

I suppose you could do it in place with a grinder but you'd really need to be scrupulous about masking every thing off. Remember the bolt holes go through into the crank case.


----------



## DukeTJ8 (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: 1.8T crankshaft guide (bobqzzi)*

If I just grind the spigot down is there any chance it will throw the crank out of balance? How much material needs to be removed? Thanks again.


----------



## blazes0003 (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: 1.8T crankshaft guide (DukeTJ8)*

Ha, I just did this today, I took a belt sander and VERY carefully ground it down. I taped the crank bolt holes, so no shavings got in there. I also had to enlarge the hole in the middle, tapering it down just like the auto crank had. I used a large 1" hi speed bit for this and centered it. It is important to get this straight as the convertor has to sit center and align with the flywheel to bolt up. It can be done, I just did it, but it took me all day to carefully get it straight and accurate.


----------



## PassatMrT (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: 1.8T crankshaft guide (blazes0003)*

OK, so I have an AEB tip that I'd like to convert to a manual. I saw a writeup on Audizine where a guy did the swap on an '01 A4 http://www.audizine.com/forum/...99543 Would the procedure on an AEB be the same or are there differences between the early and later tip cranks?


----------



## Constantine1.8t (May 7, 2010)

dig from the dead- 

It doesn't make sense to me lol. I've got an AWD 1.8t manual transverse- are these indeed forged cranks? 

 

you'd imagine with the larger 20mm wrist pins (AWD and AMU engine codes), vs the other 18mm blocks, that they are forged. 

Yes?


----------



## Constantine1.8t (May 7, 2010)

grave diggin bump.


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

Constantine1.8t said:


> dig from the dead-
> 
> It doesn't make sense to me lol. I've got an AWD 1.8t manual transverse- are these indeed forged cranks?
> 
> ...


reading owns. i have highlighted the info you need but cant figure out.



> 06A New Style- These came in all 06A blocks with internal waterpump, both longitudinal and transverse. (Some codes *AWD*, AWW, AWP, AMB, AMU, AWM) These all have the “long”, large diameter snout. *These cranks are cast or forged depending on application*, and come with a windowed 60-2 wheel
> 
> There are 3 versions.
> *Transverse manual/automatic- These are all forged* and have provision for a pilot bearing to be pressed into the bulbous spigot on the flywheel end, but no bearing is installed.


----------



## gti97r (Jul 24, 2002)

does anyone have more info on the crank modification for converting a manual engine to automatic?? 

i didnt relize there was a difference and purchased a manual engine for my auto passat....:banghead:


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

take both cranks to a machine shop and show them waht you need done on the new one


----------



## jerseyjim0 (Sep 28, 2005)

So If I wanted to convert a AWP Automatic Engine into a Manual it won't matter because it doesn't have a pilot bearing anyway, only on Audi/Passat motors ?


----------



## Driftlover78 (May 13, 2005)

So I have a question based on the first post. 

Can you install a "toothed" trigger wheel from an AEB engine( 059 block) into a AWP (06A block)?

Thanks!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

jerseyjim0 said:


> So If I wanted to convert a AWP Automatic Engine into a Manual it won't matter because it doesn't have a pilot bearing anyway, only on Audi/Passat motors ?


Correct, swap away. 





Driftlover78 said:


> So I have a question based on the first post.
> 
> Can you install a "toothed" trigger wheel from an AEB engine( 059 block) into a AWP (06A block)?
> 
> Thanks!!


The older trigger wheel bolt patterns don't line up. You can line them up and tig weld them on, or go looking for an AWD or whatever early trigger wheel. I do so little stuff with AEB's anymore that I cannot remember if it has the old ABA style trigger wheel or the 1.8t style one, but I would bet it uses the ABA style one. Unfortunately the AWD ones which definitely do fit the later cranks are not available separately from the crankshaft at the dealer.


----------



## Driftlover78 (May 13, 2005)

> The older trigger wheel bolt patterns don't line up. You can line them up and tig weld them on, or go looking for an AWD or whatever early trigger wheel. I do so little stuff with AEB's anymore that I cannot remember if it has the old ABA style trigger wheel or the 1.8t style one, but I would bet it uses the ABA style one. Unfortunately the AWD ones which definitely do fit the later cranks are not available separately from the crankshaft at the dealer.


 
Hmmm. That puts a kink in things. Anyway to make an AEB ecu read a newer style trigger on the crank?


----------



## TheClown (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm new, so I want to put a AWP Engine into a Manual AWV Beetle. will everything just bolt up then?


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

TheClown said:


> I'm new, so I want to put a AWP Engine into a Manual AWV Beetle. will everything just bolt up then?


Go start your own thread please


----------



## TheClown (Jun 22, 2011)

*Sorry.*

I didn't mean will it bolt up.:banghead: I was asking if the spigot will work with the manual Flywheel, or will it have to be modified? sorry about that!:wave:


----------



## cobracop (Nov 11, 2012)

i'm a idiot, please help. i have a 03 1.8t jetta(wolfsburg) with the manual shift auto tranny(GNZ).
spun a bearing out and egg-shaped the crank, so i want to replace it. i can only find man. trans. cranks. they will not direct swap, correct? but i can take them both to a machine shop and they will grind on the man. crank to match my auto crank and this will work?


----------



## pluck yew (Oct 23, 2011)

cobracop said:


> i'm a idiot, please help. i have a 03 1.8t jetta(wolfsburg) with the manual shift auto tranny(GNZ).
> spun a bearing out and egg-shaped the crank, so i want to replace it. i can only find man. trans. cranks. they will not direct swap, correct? but i can take them both to a machine shop and they will grind on the man. crank to match my auto crank and this will work?


here let me get that for you. yours is TRANSVERSE. and yours is 06A.



bobqzzi said:


> Transverse applications can use any of the above listed cranks.


you can use any crank from 06A in your 06A block, and the transmission will not matter in your application.

the issue comes with the longitudinally mounted setups, from the Audi A4 and the Passat being the two we see in USA. in UK they even have the 1.8 NATURALLY ASPIRATED 20v in an A6 body!!!!

HTH.


----------



## cobracop (Nov 11, 2012)

thank you kind sir, that helped clear it up for me, i was slowly getting to that conclusion, very slowly


----------



## Truckinduc (Apr 24, 2011)

So there is no possible way to run a forged crank in an AEB motor? I can change - adapt trigger wheels.


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Added to FAQ under 'crankshaft'


----------



## un1ko (Apr 6, 2004)

Truckinduc said:


> So there is no possible way to run a forged crank in an AEB motor? I can change - adapt trigger wheels.


Not sure if you ever found this out. I don't think there's a stock Forged crank (86.4), but you can use a Forged crank (92.8) from an obd1 ABA crank. You'll find this crank in a 2.0 VW from 93-95 I think. This will make your engine a 1.9


----------



## sponcar (Feb 5, 2010)

Is there any diy thread to remove these crank from the block?


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

sponcar said:


> Is there any diy thread to remove these crank from the block?


There are a set of videos that I think are $10 on youtube that are highly reviewed. I think I have those linked in the faq.


----------

